# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Relatietherapeut gezocht voor ouders van zoon

## Dimitri

Hey hey,

hier ben ik weer,  :Smile: 
Eerst en vooral sorry dat ik zo weinig actief ben op dit forum,
Nogtans lees ik doorgaans wel eens de verhalen en steek er iets van uit op.
Maar goed waarvoor post ik dit nu?

Mijn ouders maken constant ruzie over van alles en nog wat.
Ze maken van een mug een olifant. Als ze een reden hebben om ruzie te maken doen ze het.
Wij zijn een familie van 5 personen. Mama Papa, 3 jongens. 15,16 en 9 jaar.
We hebben het niet erg breed, nochtans hebben we net een huis gebouwd met alles erop en eraan.
Mijn ouders maken vooral ruzie om het geld, het word niet besproken, er verdwijnt 25 euro en dan zullen ze weten wie het waaraan gespendeert heeft.
We hebben ook net 3 nieuwe fietsen gekocht met alles erop en eraan. hupakee weer een zooi geld weg. Ik heb gitaar lessen en baseball (200+350eur) weer een zooi weg. Ons paard heeft ergens last van: alle mogelijke artsen erbij en weer een zooi geld weg.
En ga zo maar door.

Als mijn mama dan bevoorbeeld een probleem heeft en mijn papa wilt helpen, dan kan ze dat weer niet hebben.
Meest recente voorbeeld, mijn mama werd bijna overhoop gereden met paard en al door een bus (van de lijn). Mijn vader zegt dat dat niet kan hij is het er helemaal mee eens wat mama zegt. Maar dan zegt ze dat ze er de volgende keer met een metalen staaf zal gaan staan, of spijkers voor onder de banden.
Daar reageert mijn papa dan op en zegt dat dat ook wel niet de methode is. En dan ontploft de bom en beginnen ze weer naar elkaar te roepen.

Kort samengevat, ik zou mijn ouders graag naar een relatietherapeut sturen omdat die zo niet door kan gaan.
Uiteindelijk komt het op ons neer ( de kinderen) en vragen ze onze meningen. En dan brullen ze gezellig verder. Mijn mama heeft ook een paar weken geleden haar koffers gepakt en is tot 's ochtends vroeg bij een vriendin gebleven na een ruzie. (niet de eerste keer)

===> help?

Alvast bedankt voor het lezen van mijn (misschien niet altijd even duidelijk) verhaal.

Dimitri

----------


## Petra717

PFfffff Dimitri, 

Ik heb het gelezen, maar heb eventjes weinig woorden! 
Maar goed dat je het hier deelt! 

Liefs, 
petra

PS Welcome Back!

----------


## Dimitri

Ben op de moment wat op m'n gitaar bezig,
zowat rustig mooie deuntjes spelen denkend hoe ik het het beste verwoord wat er allemaal gebeurt.
Ik las m'n verhaal net nog eens en het springt er niet echt uit dat er echt wel een probleem is. Vooral omdat geld.

M'n vader zegt soms wel eens als hij op het 1ste verdiep zit (waar mijn broers en mijn kamer is) stomme trut kust m'n kloote ik ga sporten.
Mijn mama is eigenlijk het grootste probleem, ze word altijd kwaad en maakt overal een probleem van.
Maar mijn mama zegt dan op haar beurt weer: hier zal ik straks nog eens goed ruzie om maken me hem.
(wanneer ze het van elkaar niet horen).

Mijn papa heeft het niet gemakelijk op de moment. Hij is net gepromoveerd tot directeur van zijn bedrijf. Omdat er net iemand is ontslaan en er iemand ontslag genomen heeft. Hij moet dit allemaal opvangen en blijft soms 3uur langer op zijn werk om alles wat in orde te krijgen.

Pfff het is moeilijk uit te leggen, maar ik kan wel zeggen dat er dagelijks ruzie is. En dan bedoel ik dat ze naar elkaar zitten roepen.
Meestal is het mijn mama haar schuld, ze kan ook zo ambetant doen en gemeen tegen ons doen.
Ze roept ons om te komen helpen, ik ben op de pc bezig, ik sluit af en kom welgeteld 2 minuten later naar beneden. Ondertussen heeft ze nog zitten brullen naar ons of we nog komen. Dan kom ik beneden om weer gecommandeerd te worden en nog wat op ons af te reageren.

Het is echt zoveel, het word me wat te veel weet niet goed wat te doen.
Een kleine aanvulling =)

Petra bedankt voor je reactie,
Ik hoopte al dat je zou reageren en het is tof om te weten dat ik hier toch wel steun kan vinden.

Groetjes dimi

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben er ook nog altijd voor je hoor Dimi...al ben ik er momenteel even niet erg vaak (persoonlijke stress-problemen),ik denk aan je en wens je veel sterkte!!
Ik vind het leuk dat ik je weer wat vaker hier op MC zie!! Maar dat je problemen hebt,dat maakt me triestig...ik wil dat je happy bent en zonder zorgen,dat verdien je!!
Hoor je gauw weer maatje,
Xx Agnes

----------


## Dimitri

weet het wel agnes =D,

Ik ben eigenlijk wel happy, alleen niet op het moment dat m'n ouders ruzie maken.
Voor de moment is er weer even niets gebeurt. Maar wanneer komt de volgende ruzie? Waar gaat het dan weer over? "Duwde jij mij nu net???!!!!"
Agja ^^ Ik kom er wel door

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Hou je goed lieverd en hou de moed erin aub!!
Denk veel aan je..hopelijk heb je veel deugd van je gitaar  :Wink: 

Sterkte,liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Sja zo'n verhaal ken ik wel ja, 
als kind zijnde dag en nacht in het geruzie van je ouders zitten...
Idd je kunt er gek van worden!! Het is zelfs een keer zo uit de hand gelopen bij ons dat mn moeder in staat was een bord op mn vaders hoofd te gooien:|,
Wat dus uiteindelijk tot een scheiding uitgelopen is, mja ook hiermee is dan niet alles opgelost! Mijn ouders maken nu na ruim 8 jaar gescheiden te zijn nog steeds ruzie over vanalles terwijl ze nieteens meer in de buurt bij elkaar wonen!

Verder van een relatietherapeut weet ik ook niet veel, maar ik weet iig wel dat het heel vervelend voor jullie is!

liefs,

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe gaat het intussen met onze lieve Dimi???
Xx

----------


## Dimitri

hey,,
Het gaat al veel beter nu  :Big Grin: ,
Af en toe ruzie kan wel, maar nu beheert de mama het geld ook en kan ze daar dus al geen opmerkingen meer over maken.
En we gaan binnenkort misschien een zwembad zetten ,... We krijgen veel geld terug van de subsidies van ons huis, (ivm isolatie, dubbel glas,..)

Alleen geven zo nog van die rotopmerkingen tegen elkaar... Alsof ze nog kind zijn.
"Hij zuipt zich altijd zat!", "Gaat hij nu wéér weg" terwijl hij niet veel weggaat.
Maar jah  :Smile: , soms kom ik er wel eens tussen met de opmerking dat ze belachelijk bezig zijn en dan stopt het meestal wel .

En is agnes al begonnen met haar blokfluit? 
Blokfluit was het toch? Ben er niet meer zeker van.

Dimi
Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee!!

Dat klinkt alweer een stuk beter!
En ik vind het wel knap dat ze stoppen als je zegt dat ze belachelijk bezig zijn :Wink: 


xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Dwarsfluit Dimi....  :Wink: 
en nee...door dubbele hernia nog niets van gekomen,maar wél goed dat je het nog 's onder mijn neus duwt: thanks!!
Ben blij dat het thuis wat beter gaat...wees jij maar 'the man' lieverd en leid het daar maar in goede banen thuis!!  :Wink: 
Hoe gaat het met de gitaar???

Liefs en dikke knuff Xx

----------


## Dimitri

Oow, 
klinkt niet zo tof  :Smile: ,
wist niet dat je een hernia gehad hebt  :Smile: , ik wens je dan nog steeds veel beterschap toe  :Big Grin: 

Met gitaar gaat het echt super  :Big Grin:  heb het laatst nog eens een filmpje opgenomen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_7S6...e=channel_page
Het geluid is wel wat zacht maar moet wel lukken  :Big Grin: .

Ben de laatste tijd vrij druk met school enzo, daarmee dat ik er niet altijd aan denk om m'n antwoorden te controleren.
Al een geluk krijg ik de mails nog  :Big Grin: ,

Ik ben nu bezig met op mezelf iets te leren spelen. Maar dat is zó moeilijk :/
Ik laat wel weten als het gelukt is  :Wink: 

x-jes 
Dimi

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Dimi,
Leuk 's een positief teken van leven te krijgen!! Hoeft niet vaak te zijn hoor,als we maar op regelmatige basis eens horen hoe het met je gaat  :Smile: 
Ik ga zéker 's kijken op youtube  :Wink: ,en ik ben héél blij te horen dat je je zo kunt bezig houden met je gitaar!! Dat vind ik heel erg belangrijk voor mensen; dat ze een hobby hebben die hen interesseert!
Ik heb ook een hobby erbij naast mijn woefkes en MC hier...ik ben lichtelijk pokerverslaafd (online)..hahaha..en tof dak het vind,niet normaal...en hoe beter dak wordt hoe wijzer natuurlijk  :Wink: ,daarnaast krik ik al mijn talen ook nog 's op,want het zijn mensen van over héél de wereld die daar op spelen;nice  :Wink: 

Alléé,blij dat je zo'n vrolijk berichtje hebt geplaatst..ik ga 's kijken of er hier nog werk te doen valt  :Wink: 
Dikke knuffel Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Dimitri,

Ik heb je filmpje op youtube bekeken en wow je kan echt goed gitaar spelen voor iemand die net begonnen is!

xxx

----------


## Dimitri

> Hee Dimitri,
> 
> Ik heb je filmpje op youtube bekeken en wow je kan echt goed gitaar spelen voor iemand die net begonnen is!
> 
> xxx


Heey,  :Big Grin: 
Dankje maar ik speel nu toch al wel een jaar :shy:
Of 2 misschien ,...
Heb 20 privelessen gehad maar nu doe ik verder met zelf onderzoeken en leren.
En dat is wel wat moeilijker dan alles voorgeschoteld krijgen ^^.

@Agnes, ik ben ook lichtjes verslaafd aan pokeren  :Wink: 
Ik spreek nu soms met vrienden af om in de vakantie te gaan pokeren.
Niet voor echt geld maar gewoon voor de fun ^^. En tijdens een uurtje studie in het school laten we de kaartjes ook op tafel komen.  :Big Grin: 

xx
Dimi

----------


## Sylvia93

hee,

haha okee, vindk alsnog knap ik bak er geen moer van, ik krijg dr hoogstens wat valse noten uit  :Smile: 

en nu we het over poker hebben, rampzalig spelletje hihi snap dr nooit wat van, en hier doen ze alleen maar rare vormen van poker  :Wink: 


xxx

----------


## ikke64

Dimitri, Ik denk dat jij één van de oudste bent?!?! Ik denk dat het belangrijk is dat je je ouders verteld dat je het heel erg vind dat ze ruzie maken. Zoek een rustig moment met de gene waar je het beste mee kunt praten. En leg uit dat je het heel vervelend vind. Dat je er heel verdrietig van wordt. En vraag of ze er niet, eventueel met hulp aan willen werken. Vaak wordt het ruzieën een gewoonte en hebben ze het zelf niet in de gaten. Ook hebben ze het niet in de gaten dat ze jullie, hun kinderen er zo'n pijn mee doen. En zijn ze het praten binnen hun relatie verleerd. Give it a try!!! Je kunt ze alleen maar wakker maken.

Veel succes, hou me op de hoogte.

IKKE64

----------


## Dimitri

heeey  :Big Grin: ,
Ik kan alleen texas hold poker ofso iets =p

@ikke,
Ik ben de middelste zoon, 1 oudere en 1 jongere.
Maar op de moment is er niet veel ruzie meer, de meningsverschillen zijn opgelost. Ze bemoeien zich minder met elkaar, ze leren uit hun fouten, fouten worden recht gezet,...

Dusjah  :Smile: , maar als er nog is een periode komt met meer ruzie zal ik er zeker over praten. Had ik nog niet eerder aan gedacht, maar het is ook eng om dat zo tegen je ouders te vertellen. Ik ben daar niet zo'n held in  :Smile: 

Groetjes
Dimi

----------


## Agnes574

Héy lieve Dimi,

-Goed te horen dat de 'rust' is weergekeerd thuis..ben ik héél blij om!!!
-Je klinkt écht goed op You-tube!!! Super manneke!!!!
-Enne...ik speel ook texas hold'em..hahaha  :Wink: 

Dikke knuffel en speel ze zo verder op de gitaar  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> hee,
> 
> haha okee, vindk alsnog knap ik bak er geen moer van, ik krijg dr hoogstens wat valse noten uit 
> 
> en nu we het over poker hebben, rampzalig spelletje hihi snap dr nooit wat van, en hier doen ze alleen maar rare vormen van poker 
> 
> 
> xxx


Hahahahahahaaaa...........RARE VORMEN van poker?????????????
Bedoel jij soms 'STRIPPOKER'  :Wink:  whoeaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Enne..Syl..is supergemakkelijk spelletje hoor  :Wink: ...hihihihi

Liefs en dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Agnes,

haha ja idd:P
de enige soort poker die ze hier doen, haha, en tis echt niet mn sterkste kant:P Dus sla ik het meestal maar af  :Wink:  haha vooral als het allemaal een stel oude rockers zijn  :Wink:  hihi erg leuk om mee te lachen, maar dan benk wel weer de eerste die verliest:P haha

dikke knufff xxx

----------

